# My New 08 Madone 5.1



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

One week old. Did 50 miles on a sunny autumn afternoon. Just the most beautiful smooth ride I have ever been on...

Can not seem to post pic (I think .jpg size is too big 1.44 MB).

Stephen.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Then edit your picture or take a lower resolution one will you!!!! Sheesh!! this thread is worthless without pictures.

Ok so get to work with the camera or editing software. 

All parts stock?


----------



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefull this works...

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=32066&cat=500&ppuser=291707

or


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Now we're talkin here.

Nice bike. All stock I take it here?


----------



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

All standard spec. Just added Shimano Ultegra SPD SL pedals.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't mean to rain in your parade. I hope you did not buy that bike in Hong Kong.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104106
That is my experience with the warranty service from Trek/Bontrager.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

kai-ming said:


> Don't mean to rain in your parade. I hope you did not buy that bike in Hong Kong.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104106
> That is my experience with the warranty service from Trek/Bontrager.


Enough already! You have posted the same thing in two other threads. And quite frankly what does this have to do with a Trek 5.1, that the OP is obviously proud of (Nice bike by the way). 

People have problems. However, even in your thread, it sounds like Trek/Bontrager /& LBS acted fairly reasonably. Sometimes they just run up against overly sensitive-demanding customers.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

zac said:


> Enough already! You have posted the same thing in two other threads. And quite frankly what does this have to do with a Trek 5.1, that the OP is obviously proud of (Nice bike by the way).
> 
> People have problems. However, even in your thread, it sounds like Trek/Bontrager /& LBS acted fairly reasonably. Sometimes they just run up against overly sensitive-demanding customers.


The trek 5.1 has a pair of similar Brontrager wheel, doesn't it ? It does matter if it was from Hong Kong Dealer.
And you think I am an overly sensitive-demanding customers which I do not agree.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

To the original poster, I may be too much to post in your thread for which I wish to say sorry if you think I owe you that. 
However, I would suggest to check the front hub of your wheel frequently. The rear hub perhaps wouldn't cause serious problem even when it break while riding.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

fortuns,

Wow, that is impressive! Trek did a great job with the brand new shaping of the frame. The almost all black (with understated graphics) is really nice.

Enjoy,
Tshirt


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> fortuns,
> 
> Wow, that is impressive! Trek did a great job with the brand new shaping of the frame. The almost all black (with understated graphics) is really nice.
> 
> ...


Agreed, thanks Trek for having the courage to make a plain, understated paint job, the way I love them. Beautiful bike!


----------

